# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره54 با حضور "ainz"

## Fawzi

*سلام به همگی 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*



54 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم آیناز عزیز
**@ainz@
*



به سوالات زیر پاسخ بدین :

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

18.ی نصیحت :

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezzanr

با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ یکم سبزه و صورت با اجزای کوچیک

تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ 75 درصد

 به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟  حس میکنم گرآفرید

   حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو  خیر.همه حرفامو  گفتم

  به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ اهل اینچیزا نیستن کلا و رو هیچکس

   چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟60 درصد

 به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟  نمیدونم ..

 تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ این :// تیکه کلامه

 اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟  یه شهر بازی با وسایل وحشتناک. ببینم واقعا اینقدر جرئت دارن یا نه  :Yahoo (1):  

 سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !  فعلا چیزی تو ذهنم نیست

شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟  هیچکی. فقط خودشون ...

 چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟ اعتماد دارم. حس میکنم میتونم اعتماد کنم

   به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟! رای های مخالفشو پاک میکنه

   دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟ احترام به عقاید دیگران میزاره + سعی میکنن به بقیه کمک کنن و قلب مهربونی دارن/ اخلاق بد رو از مجازی سخت میشه فهمید ...

   اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_* چیزی به اسم اولین نیست. ولی خب دوره کنکورم با دوستی با ایشون گذشت و خاطره خیلی خوبی بود کلا برام

 یه آتو ازش رو کن :  آتویی ندارم 

 ی ارزو واسش کن : امیدوارم ناراحتی هایی که دارن رو زود فراموش کنن و دوباره کلی خوشحال بشن

 ی نصیحت  :  شب باید زود خوابید -.-

   بهش یه هدیه بده : ایفون 13 پرومکس

  ازش یه هدیه بخواه :  ایفون 14 پرومکس

----------


## Arshia_Kh

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
تصوری ندارم
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
اواخر زیاد فعال نبوده ولی در کل محبوبیت خوبی تو سایت داره
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
فکر میکنم گردآفرید و و اون رفیقمون که قبل من پست گذاشت
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
dead حذف کن یکم اینچیزا رو من اثر منفی داره
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
فک نکنم کراش داشته باشه
پ ن: پیشاپیش اخطار میدم اسم کسیو ببرین احتمالا ی پاسخ کوبنده ای میده
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
پستای درسیش 77.77
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
فکر کنم مثل خودم درون گرا باشه به خاطر همین تعداد زیادی جذبش نمیشن ولی بعد که باهاش اشنا شدن 23 نفر
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
دوست من :/ 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
سینما یا پیاده روی تو هوای خوب( شهر خودمون 50 درجس برا همین گفتم هوای خوب)
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

ی سوال کوچیکی هست به زودی جوابش معلوم میشه
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد یکی از اقوام که قبلا به خودش گفتم
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
77.77
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
احتمالا شاهد فضای دارکی تو انجمن میشیم
من که استقبال میکنم
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خوب:مسئولیت پذیر_ خوش قلب
بد:کمال گرا_تاثیر پذیری بیش از حد از حرف دیگران
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
با تراز 6600 و درصدای نجومی ی پستی زده بود میگفت اوضاع درسیش خیلی خرابه 
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
آتو ندارم اگه هم داشته باشمو روش کنم دیگه آتو محسوب نمیشه
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
امیدوارم همیشه سالم و سلامت باشه و به اهدافش برسه
18.ی نصیحت :
چندتا کتاب روانشناسی تو اوقات فراغت بخون بهتر از فضا مجازیه
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

ی چند صفحه سخنرانی کارکتر کمیک بوکی مورد علاقم هست خیلی تاثیرگذاره هروقت پیام داد میفرستم اگه خوشش اومد بقیه کمیکم میفرستم
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :

نظری ندارم به انتخاب خودش

----------


## Arshia_Kh

ناظرو حلال نمیکنم چرا سوالارو راست چین نکردی کلی با این درگیر بودم
دوستان اول کل متنو انتخاب کنین بعد از اینکه نوشتنتون تموم شد بعد گزینه راست چین کردنو بزنین اگه چیزی انتخاب نکنین فقط نوشته ها خودتون راست چین میشه ( برا من با لپتاپ اینطور بود)

----------


## _Aurora82_

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
نمد، تصور نکرده بودم تا حالا، ولی فک کنم قد و وزن متوسط باشه  :Yahoo (4):  
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
70 درصد 
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
گرد و رضوان فک کنم 
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نوو حرفی باشه میگم ب خودش 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟رو کسی کراش نی فک کنم

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟50 درصد 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟30 دیقه اول 15 تا 18 نفر 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟تیکه کلام ندیدم اما اینو :/ زیاد دیدم ازش  :Yahoo (4):  

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟پیاده روی تو خیابون انقلاب و کافه احتمال زیاد 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس ! ن سوالی نی

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟ یاد خود خودش 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟ قابل اعتماده قبولش دارم 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!ب نظرم میزاره هر وقت دلمون خواست نام کاربری عوض کنیم 

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟اخلاقای خوب مهربون و دلسوزه و حواسش ب اطرافیان هست و.. 
اخلاق بد، قبول ندارم ک بشه گف اخلاق بد  :Yahoo (4):  اما لجبازه 

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
خاطره خاصی ندارم اما یادمه وقتی تازه برگشته بود انجمن دوس داشتم زود باهاش آشنا شم چون همش اسمشو میدیدم کاربرا میگفتن  :Yahoo (4):  

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :ندارم و داشتم هم فراموش میکردم.. 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :امیدوارم همیشه دلت شاد باشه 

18.ی نصیحت : سخت نگیر و سعی کن بیشتر از زندگی لذت ببری 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :بفرما گل  :Y (466): 

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :از این پروف کیوتا داشتی برام بفرس، تنکس  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Rubiker

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ 
حقیقتش من نمی تونم تصورش کنم. برام مبهمه

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
نمی دونم. شاید ۵۰ درصد 

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
فکر کنم دوست صمیمی نداره. اصلا آدم صمیمی شدن نیست 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
قبلا باهم زیاد صحبت کردیم. گفتنیا رو گفتم

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
به نظرم با اختلاف بیخود ترین سوال از بین این ۲۰ سواله. در وهله اول اینکه اهمیتی نداره و  دوما یه چیز شخصیه. سوم اینکه گمون نکنم رو کسی کراش باشه

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
من خیلی وقته پستا رو نمی خونم. نمی دونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
شاید خیلی کم. 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
تیکه کلام نمی دونم. ایموجی هم نمی دونم

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
ترجیح میدم چند دقیقه قدم بزنیم تو یه طبیعت بکر. 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
ندارم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
شبیه کسی نیست. چون شخصیت منحصر به فردی داره

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
به نظرم می تونه زیاد قابل اعتماد باشه

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
اجازه میده کاربرا وقتی دلشون گرفت خودشون رو بن کنن و برگردن هر چقد دلشون بخواد

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب:  مهربون و دلسوز
اخلاق بد: سراغ ندارم

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
اولینش اینه تو پیام خصوصی یه چیزی ازم پرسید منم جوابشو دادم و یکم صحبت کردیم باهم

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
ان شالله دلش آروم شه

18.ی نصیحت :
خیلی وقتا کاری از دستمون بر نمیاد

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
دعا می کنم بهترین ها براش اتفاق بیفته

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
دعام کن

----------


## ainz

> با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ یکم سبزه و صورت با اجزای کوچیک
> 
> تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ 75 درصد
> 
>  به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟  حس میکنم گرآفرید
> 
>    حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو  خیر.همه حرفامو  گفتم
> 
>   به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ اهل اینچیزا نیستن کلا و رو هیچکس
> ...


ممنون ک نوشتی  :Yahoo (1): 
جدا از خاطرات بد دوران کنکور رفاقت و بحثاش واسم خاطرست قطعا  :Yahoo (105): 
خوابمم بهتر شده نهایتا تا دو بیدارم 
هدیه هم وقتی دادی هدیتو میدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ainz

> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> تصوری ندارم
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> اواخر زیاد فعال نبوده ولی در کل محبوبیت خوبی تو سایت داره
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> فکر میکنم گردآفرید و و اون رفیقمون که قبل من پست گذاشت
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
> dead حذف کن یکم اینچیزا رو من اثر منفی داره
> 5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
> ...


جوابات جالب بود  :Yahoo (4):  ممنون ک نوشتی 
سوال 5 خیلی خوب بود :Yahoo (20): 
ب عنوان هدیه dead رو پاک میکنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ainz

> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ 
> حقیقتش من نمی تونم تصورش کنم. برام مبهمه
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> نمی دونم. شاید ۵۰ درصد 
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> فکر کنم دوست صمیمی نداره. اصلا آدم صمیمی شدن نیست 
> 
> ...


خیلییی ممنون که وقت گذاشتین  :Yahoo (1): 
همیشه از صحبتاتون واسه بهتر شدن و رشد استفاده کردم الانم مثل همیشه عالی  :Yahoo (1): 
سوال 3 حقیقت رو گفتین  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ainz

> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> نمد، تصور نکرده بودم تا حالا، ولی فک کنم قد و وزن متوسط باشه  
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> 70 درصد 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> گرد و رضوان فک کنم 
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
> نوو حرفی باشه میگم ب خودش 
> 
> ...


تینای عزیزم :Yahoo (8): 
مرسی ازت 
لجبازی رو راست گفتی :/  :Yahoo (4): 
فعلا گوشیم پیشم نیست هفته بعد واست پروف میفرستم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*سلام ببخشید چند وقته نبودم تازه تگتو دیدم 

**
1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قد حدود 160 وزن متوسط، مو مشکی

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
نمیدونم والا  ولی فکر کنم زیاد

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
بازم دقیق نمیدونم :/ ولی حس میکنم گرد آفرید

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه من حرف تو دلم زیاد نمیمونه 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ استغفرالله ربی و اتوب الیه

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
70 درصد

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
بستگی داره  فکر کنم حدودا نصفش یعنی 10 نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
  :/  قبلا از اینا  هم میذاشت

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
چه معنی داره آدم با نامحرم بره بیرون 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه همونطور که گفتم حرف و سوال تو ذهنم نمی مونه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد یکی از دوستام 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
فکر کنم تا حد خوبی قابل اعتماده

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
همه جارو پر از پوکرفیس میکنه 

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب که زیاده...حد و حدودش رو میشناسه،مودبه،تصمیمشو سریع و قاطع میگیره
اخلاق بد تا حالا ندیدم ولی فکر کنم یکم زودرنج باشه

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
دفعه اول اشتباهی فکر میکردم ترکه :/ بعد فهمیدم کلن اشتباه میزدم 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن : 
انشاالله به شادی و خوشبختی واقعی برسه

18.ی نصیحت :
بعضی وقتا یه اتفاقاتی میافته که بدجور آدمو ناراحت میکنه...نذار این حسرت و ناراحتی بیش از حد تو ذهنت بمونه

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
همونطور که گفته بودم شیک نسکافه 

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :*
*اهل هدیه گرفتن نیستم کلا...*

----------


## مالفیسنت

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
*قد و وزن متوسط مو و چشم قهوه ای تیره* 
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
*زیااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااد  محبوب نیست یکوچولو محبوبع دیگع چاره ای نیست ی آیناز ک بیشتر نداریم  مجبوریم دوستش داشته باشم .هق*
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
*بقول دین و زندگی یازدهم نفوذ ناپذیرع*
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
*من حرفمو رک میزنم نمیزارم رو دلم بمونع* 
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
 :Yahoo (27): 
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
90%* پستها جذابتی چون قوی سیاه در رقص باله رو دارند*
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
13*نفر کنجکاو میشن راجبش*
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
*:/ پوکر*
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
*ی کافه دنج*
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
*علت ناراحتیت کنورع ؟ ( تو امتیاز بگو من بچه کنجکاو و راز داریم بمولا )*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
*ناتالی پورمن موقع اجرای همون فیلم بلک قوی*
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
*اینکه مثلا رازنگهدارت باشه زیاد ولی اگه بین خودش و تو قرار بگیره...نمیدونم* !
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
*قانون اساسی رو به اجرا در میارع /خخخ*
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
*اگ کاری برای بقیه از دستش بر بیاد دریغ نمیکنع (خوب )/ رک هست (مثل من و این هم میتونه بد باشه هم خوب )/وایب منفی 
(میدونم بخاطر شرایطشه و درکش میکنم نوشتم ک ی گوشه ذهنت حواست باشه و همیشگی نشه )*

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
*تو چت باکس آشنا شدیم کلی تعارف و آرزوی خوب تیکه پاره کردیم برای هم* 
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
*هنوز به آتو نریسده ولی رسید چشم میام میگم حتما /خخخ*
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
*بدرخش*
18.ی نصیحت :
*بگو بخند زندگی کن (*:
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
*انشاالله رفتم چین برگ های ساقه خیزران میارم برات* *آنی*
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :
*برام دعا کن (:*
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه  :Yahoo (4): 

[/QUOTE]

من زیاد نمیشناسمتون کلا چون تایم زیادی اینجا نبودم ولی خب .....

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

سلام. خوبین؟

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
من یه مقدار توانایی تصورم ضعیفه فکر کنم. واقعا نمیتونم تصور کنم.

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
به مقدار به نسبت بالایی.

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
نمیدونم واقعا.

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو.
نه؛ اگه باشه میگم حتما.

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
بعید میدونم کسی باشه. 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
اونایی که من دیدم، بالغ بر 80 درصد.

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
بالغ بر 10-12 نفر.

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
:/

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
نمیدونم. شاید کتابفروشی. واقعا نمیدونم.

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
اگه سوالی باشه میپرسم حتما. در این لحظه خاص که نه، سوالی نیست. 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد خودشون. شخص خاصی به ذهنم نمیرسه. 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
دقیقا نمیدونم ولی فکر میکنم زیاد.

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
قطعا یه سری تغییرات ایجاد میکنن در جهت مثبت.

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
مثبت: کمک کردن به بقیه و رک بودن
منفی: اخلاق منفی ندیدم ولی احساس میکنم بعضی وقتا یکم منفی‌گرایی دارن.

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
واقعا اولیش رو یادم نیست ولی خب یادمه جزو اولین کاربر‌های انجمن بودن که پست‌هاشون رو دیدم.

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن.
این سوال رو کاش حذف کنن واقعا. آتو ندارم طبیعتا و حتی اگه یه درصد هم بود، نمیگفتم ولی خب سوال قشنگی نیست کلا.

17. ی ارزو واسش کن.
ان‌شاءالله در کنار خونواده محترم، سلامت، شاد، رو به رشد و موفق باشن.

18.ی نصیحت.
در حد نصیحت کردن نیستم اصلا. ولی اگه بخوام به شکل کلی یه چیزی بگم، همون که اگه بشه منفی‌گرایی رو یکم کاهش بدن خیلی خوبه.

19. بهش یه هدیه بده.
نمیدونم چی باید باشه. خودتون بگین.


20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
برام دعا کنین.

پ.ن: البته من خیلی شناختی نداشتم پس اگه جواب‌هام خیلی دقیق و مناسب نیست؛ شرمندم.

----------


## ainz

> *سلام ببخشید چند وقته نبودم تازه تگتو دیدم 
> 
> **
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> قد حدود 160 وزن متوسط، مو مشکی
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> نمیدونم والا  ولی فکر کنم زیاد
> 
> ...


بح سید  :Yahoo (4): 
خیلی ممنون که نوشتی :Yahoo (1):  
شیک یادم میمونه  :Yahoo (4): 

امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## ainz

> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> *قد و وزن متوسط مو و چشم قهوه ای تیره* 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> *زیااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااد  محبوب نیست یکوچولو محبوبع دیگع چاره ای نیست ی آیناز ک بیشتر نداریم  مجبوریم دوستش داشته باشم .هق*
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> *بقول دین و زندگی یازدهم نفوذ ناپذیرع*
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
> *من حرفمو رک میزنم نمیزارم رو دلم بمونع* 
> 5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
> ...


مالی عزیزم کلیی ذوق کردم مرسییی
امیدوارم که حالت همیشه خوووب باشه ایشالا :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ainz

> سلام. خوبین؟
> 
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> من یه مقدار توانایی تصورم ضعیفه فکر کنم. واقعا نمیتونم تصور کنم.
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> به مقدار به نسبت بالایی.
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> ...


سلام خیلی ممنون ک وقت گذاشتینو نوشتین 
ارزشمنده : )

----------


## Niki - 402

سلااام دخترررر  :Yahoo (4): 
ببخشید ک یکم با تاخیر شد ...  :Yahoo (4): 
خب اینا ب کناررر بریم سراغ سوالااا 


*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
*اممم خب راستش به نظرم موهاش خرماییه و بلند. چشماش قهوه ای تیره. و کلا صورت ریز و کیوتی داره  :Yahoo (4):  قدشم تا حدودی بلند


*2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
*زیاد دیگه  :Yahoo (4):  کسیو ندیدم که نشناستش  :Yahoo (4):  اگه حالا دیده باشم هم احتمالا تازه عضو شدن ...


*3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
*هیچ نظری ندارم  :Yahoo (4):  من که دیدم با همه خوب و مهربونه  :Yahoo (5): 


*4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
*نه حقیقتا. اگه باشه ازش میپرسم


*5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
*هیشکی  :Yahoo (21):  اگه کسی هم بود قطعا نمیگفتم  :Yahoo (21):  


*6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
*پستای درسیش بالای 70. 


*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
*راستش این سوال خیلی دقیق نیس و نمیشه هم دقیق جوابش داد ولی احتمالا زیر 10. چون به نظرم بیشتر سعی میکنه با اونایی که میشناستشون یا صمیمیه گرم بگیره تا با هرکی که میبینه...


*8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
*چیز خاصی ندیدم. ولی بیشتر از پوکر استفاده میکنه  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4): 


*9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
*خریییییییییید  :Yahoo (4): 


*10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
*خیییر


*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
*یاد اینازا  :Yahoo (4): 


*12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
*اگه موقعیتش پیش بیاد بهش اعتماد میکنم قطعا


*13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
*سر و سامون میده سایتو  :Yahoo (4):  ادمای سمی هم درجا میندازه بیرون :/


*14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
*خببب مهربونه. به همه خوبی میکنه و تا میتونه کمک میکنه. مسئولیت پذیره. با ارادس و واسه اهدافش تلاش میکنه. ب اولویتاش اهمیت میده. 
اخلاق بدم ندیدم.


*15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
*خاطره خیلی خاصی باهاش ندارم  :Yahoo (4):  بلخره تو مجازی یکم سخته خاطره ساختن... ولی خب از همون اول که دیدمش نسبت بهش حس خوبی داشتم 


*16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
*ندارم داشتمم نمیگفتم :/


*17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
*ارزو میکنم که همیشه بهترینا واست اتفاق بیوفته :‌)


*18.ی نصیحت :
*سعی کن تو هر چیزی بگردی دنبال خوبیا و نکات مثبتش ... خیلی کمکت میکنه که افکار منفی رو بریزی دور ... ب قول معروف درون هر تاریکی روشنی هست  :Yahoo (4): 


*19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
*

*
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
*ی ویلا تو باستی هیلز بیزحمت

----------


## ainz

> سلااام دخترررر 
> ببخشید ک یکم با تاخیر شد ... 
> خب اینا ب کناررر بریم سراغ سوالااا 
> 
> 
> *1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> *اممم خب راستش به نظرم موهاش خرماییه و بلند. چشماش قهوه ای تیره. و کلا صورت ریز و کیوتی داره  قدشم تا حدودی بلند
> 
> 
> ...


نیکی عزیزم 
مرسی که نوشتی ❤
خیلی خوشحال شدم 
هدیه ای ک میخوای خیلی سنگینه ک  :Yahoo (2):   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rz1

_1.با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟   چشماي قهوه اي/ مژه فر/ ابرو پهن/بيني متوسط/لب متوسط/موها مشکي  

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟      نومودونم

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟   والا من ي مدت نبودم ولي خودم

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو  ن چيزي نيست

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟   روي rz1 ولي پيش خودتون بمونه

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟   کم پست ميذاره.اگر بخش درسي زياد ميذاره هم من چک نميکنم اونورو حقيقتا: (

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟   کمي حس ميکنم گارد دارد گلکمحس ميکنم کلا زود صميمي نميشه با کسي ک کارشم درسته.شايد8 نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟   و :/ اين

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟  دريا

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !  لا

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟   نميدونم چراحقيقتا من زياد نميشناسم آيناز رو ولي الان يهو ياد دختره توي فيلم at the bright places افتادم:/

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟   انشالله ک 100

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!  اخراجيا رو ازاد ميکنه(چون خودم دوس دارم )

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟  ايجوري نميتونم ليست کنم.ولي مهربونه زياد.و تلاشگر .اما چاشني تلخي رو هم گاهي حس ميکنم ازش (چ بود گفتم)يني حس ميکنم وقتايي ک غمگينه نميتونه مخفيش کنه.اميدوارم هميشهههههه حالش خوش باشههه

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_* من حافظم تفو هست ب اينجا ک رسيدم ي لحظه گفتم نمينوشتم سنگين تر بودم-_-

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :  نداااااارم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :  اميدوارم هرجا هستي از ته قلبت خوشحال و راضي باشي از خودت

18.ی نصیحت :  حواست ب دلت و غرورت باشه

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :  بوس و گاز فراوان + ببينمت ي بليسو هم ميدم بت

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  : همون بالايي

_

----------


## ainz

> _1.با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟   چشماي قهوه اي/ مژه فر/ ابرو پهن/بيني متوسط/لب متوسط/موها مشکي  
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟      نومودونم
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟   والا من ي مدت نبودم ولي خودم
> 
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو  ن چيزي نيست
> 
> 5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟   روي rz1 ولي پيش خودتون بمونه
> ...


رضوان عزیزم مرسی ک نوشتی خیلییی خوشحال شدم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## ainz

> _1.با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟   چشماي قهوه اي/ مژه فر/ ابرو پهن/بيني متوسط/لب متوسط/موها مشکي  
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟      نومودونم
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟   والا من ي مدت نبودم ولي خودم
> 
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو  ن چيزي نيست
> 
> 5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟   روي rz1 ولي پيش خودتون بمونه
> ...


رضوان عزیزم مرسی ک نوشتی خیلییی خوشحال شدم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## HUNDRED

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟موهای بلند
 قد بین ۱۶۰ تا ۱۶۵
چشمای قهوه‌ای 

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟فک کنم نسبتاً زیاد چون اکثریت میشناسنش و روابط خوبی باهاش دارن

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟نمیدونم 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
 سخنی نیست 

5.به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟نمیدانم  ولی شاید کلا کراش نداشته باشه

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟ over 50% 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟ نمیدونم ولی هرکی جذبش شه مطمئناً ادم فضولی نسبت به زندگی بقیه نیست 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
:/ در رنگ های مختلف 
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟ به نام خدا یه جای ترسناک 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
پرسشی نیست

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
هر ادمی شخصیت خاص خودشو داره که یکی از چیزایی که باعث تمایزش از بقیه میشه پس یاد کسی نمیندازه  

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟نمیدونم

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟! رنگه انجمن عوض میشه

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
ادم جدی که به بقیه احترام میزاره
بدی ندیدم 

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
والا اولین بار تو چت باکس دیدمش شاید، اتفاق خاصی نیوفتاد

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن : ندارم  داشتمم رو نمیکردم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن : موفقیت و اینکه همیشه با اتفاقات خوب روزش قشنگ شه

18.ی نصیحت :ندارم

19. بهش یه هدیه بده : نمیدونم باید چی بدم ._.

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :نمیدونم باید چی بخوام ._.*

----------


## ainz

> *1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟موهای بلند
>  قد بین ۱۶۰ تا ۱۶۵
> چشمای قهوه‌ای 
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟فک کنم نسبتاً زیاد چون اکثریت میشناسنش و روابط خوبی باهاش دارن
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟نمیدونم 
> 
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
> ...


سان عزیزم ممنون ک نوشتی 
امیدوارم موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Meti81

سلام ببخشید با تاخیر میفرستم !


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ _اگه بخوام بگم فک کنم مثه اون کاراکتر سم تو انیمیشن Luck باشن_

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ _فک کنم بیش از 75%_

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟ _نمیدونم ولی با همه دوست و صمیمی هستن !_

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ _قصد جسارت نباشه چی قبول شدید ؟_

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ _من هنوز هیچ درک خاصی از اینجور سوالا ندارم_ 
__
*( تو پرانتز بگم من خودم یه مدت فک می کردم منظور از کراش ، کراش باندیکوت هستش :/ )
*

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟ _پست مضری ازشون ندیدم_ 
__


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟ _نمیدونم بستگی به افراد حاضر تو اون جمع داره !_

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟ _به احتمال قوی پوکر فیس_

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟ _سازمان سنجش !_

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس ! _اون بالا پرسیدم_ 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟ _نمیدونم_ 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟ _خیلی زیاد ولی فک کنم اگه با ایشون لج کنید همه رو میگه !_ 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟! _اگه حقوق خوب  و مزایا هم در کنارش باشه سطح انجمن کهکشانی میشه_ 
__


14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟  _هرچی بگم دروغ گفتم_ 

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_* _تو تاپیک شمارش معکوس با ایشون و آقا رضا و خیلی از دوستان دیگه !_

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن : _مریضی بخدا_ 
__


17. ی ارزو واسش کن : _انشالله تو هر زمینه ای بهترین نسخه خودشون رو ارائه بدن !_

18.ی نصیحت : _زیاد درگیر یه مسئله شو نشو یه وقتایی باید ازش یکم فاصله بگیری و از دور نگاش کنی شاید اینجوری حل بشه !_

19. بهش یه هدیه بده : _پفک نمکی_

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه : *بستنی عروسکی*

----------


## ainz

> سلام ببخشید با تاخیر میفرستم !
> 
> 
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ _اگه بخوام بگم فک کنم مثه اون کاراکتر سم تو انیمیشن Luck باشن_
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ _فک کنم بیش از 75%_
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟ _نمیدونم ولی با همه دوست و صمیمی هستن !_
> 
> ...



سلام خیلی ممنون ک نوشتی : )


مریض چرا ؟ :Yahoo (20): 

چ هدیه های خوبی :Yahoo (4):  درک مناسب از شرایط اقتصادی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Meti81

> سلام خیلی ممنون ک نوشتی : )
> 
> 
> مریض چرا ؟
> 
> چ هدیه های خوبی درک مناسب از شرایط اقتصادی


خواهش میکنم 
مخاطبم اونی بود که این سوال و طرح کرده  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hans_Landa

سلام. فک کنم اولین پستم تو تاپیکای صندلی داغه ولی بالاخره هر کاریو باید از جایی شرو کرد  :Yahoo (4):  (اونم ساعت یک و نیم نصف شب  :Yahoo (20): )


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

تصوری ندارم  :Yahoo (1):  

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

همه میشناسنش ولی محبوبیت رو نمیدونم. بالاست احتمالا  :Yahoo (4): 

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
حقیقتش من چون نامنظم تو انجمن میام و میرم از روابط ناآگاهم  :Yahoo (4): 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
خیر. سخنی نیست  :Yahoo (22): 

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
نمی دانم و بعید میدانم


6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
باز چون جدیدا خیلی نبودم نمیدانم. تاپیکای درسی رو هم نمی بینم. ولی به نظر میاد پست هاش مفیده  :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
فک میکنم کمی درونگرا باشه و درونگراها خیلی گرم نمی گیرن. 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

هر ایموجی با کاربرد پوکرفیس  :Yahoo (21): 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

پیتزافروشی  :Yahoo (4): 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

سوالی هم نیست  :Yahoo (1): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

تا حدی شبیه یه برهه ای از زندگی خودم

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

ایشالا ک خیلی زیاد. 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

بغل اسم سایت یه پیتزا میذاره  :Yahoo (4):  (پیتزادوست هستم)

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

حقیقتا نیستم تو سایت خیلی و شناختم کمه. اما اخلاق خوب کمک و احترام ب دیگران. اخلاق بد : سخت از چیزی ک ناراحتش کرده میتونه عبور کنه. 

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

من ناهار امروزمم یادم نیست  :Yahoo (4): 

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

والا چه آتویی اخه  :Yahoo (21): 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

حال خوب و سلامتی و رسیدن ب خواسته هاش. ان شاءالله

18.ی نصیحت :

سعی کن تو حس و حال بد خیلی نمونی و خودتو اذیت نکنی  :Yahoo (1): 

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

پیتزا  :Yahoo (4): 

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :


2 تا پیتزا  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ainz

> سلام. فک کنم اولین پستم تو تاپیکای صندلی داغه ولی بالاخره هر کاریو باید از جایی شرو کرد  (اونم ساعت یک و نیم نصف شب )
> 
> 
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> 
> تصوری ندارم  
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> 
> ...


بح بح مهندس وحید  :Yahoo (4):  

مرسیی ک نوشتیی  :Yahoo (1):  

ولی یه پیتزا در مقابل دوتا عادلانه نیست  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## _Joseph_

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
مو مشکی +قد متوسط حدود 165 + یه ذره توپول/ کلا خوش چهره تصورش میکنم.

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

چقدرش رو نمیدونم ولی خاصه . سعی میکنه با کساییکه به تریپش نمیخورن دوست نشه.


3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

نمیدونم . شاید رضوان . کلا فکر نکنم اهل صمیمی شدن باشه . اهل دوست شدن در حد انجمن و مجازی هست .


4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
**نه . چرا باید حرف تو دلم بمونه* :Yahoo (106): 
*

*
*5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟

**عجببببببب*  :Yahoo (21): *. نمیدونم . رو هر کی کراشه خدا بهش برسونتش* :Yahoo (94): *

*
*6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

**پست زیاد نمیزاره و اکثرا هم تو بخش درسی فعال بود اگر اشتباه نکنم . چون درون گرا است زیاد خودش رو بروز نمیده .حتی در مجازی که هیشکی نمیشناستش. فکر کنم خیلی درون گرا باشه* :Yahoo (117): *

*
*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

به نظرم آدمی نیست که زیاد بخواد جلب توجه کنه . بیشتر دنبال آدمهای خاص هستش مثل خودش . کلا ساکته. یا من اینطوری شناختمش حداقل


8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

**پوکر فیس زیاد ازش دیدم. تیکه کلامش:   /:
**

*
*9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
ساحل . روی ماسه های خیس


10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
در حال حاضر نه . اگرم پیش بیاد ازش میپرسم


11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یکم یاد روبی در فیلم coda و یکمم یاد گریس در بازی گریس . ترکیبی از حس غم و تلاشگری


12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
حس ام بهم میگه زیاااااااااد


13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
خودش رواز انجمن  اخراج میکنه 
* :Yahoo (20): 
*



14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوبش اینه که کم حاشیه و یا در کل بی حاشیه است و سرش تو کار خودشه . دوست داره گفتگو کنه و دوست باشه . 
اخلاق بد نداره . ندیدم ازش . فقط بعضی وقتها زیادی تو خودش میره و غم ملیحی رو داره که خوب طبیعیه و برای همه پیش میاد . نگرانش نمیشم 
* :Yahoo (105): 
*


15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
تو چت باکس شناختمش و نمیشناختم که گفتن قبلا با هم صحبت کردیم .


16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

ندارم /:


17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
آرزو میکنم در آرامش باشه همیشه


18.ی نصیحت :
گاهی وقتها باید خودت رو بسپری به زندگی ببینی چی واست به ارمغان میاره


19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
بفرماید.
* :Yahoo (94): 

*

*
*20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
موفقیت ش و رضایت از زندگی بهترین هدیه ست.

*

----------


## ainz

> *1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> مو مشکی +قد متوسط حدود 165 + یه ذره توپول/ کلا خوش چهره تصورش میکنم.
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> 
> چقدرش رو نمیدونم ولی خاصه . سعی میکنه با کساییکه به تریپش نمیخورن دوست نشه.
> 
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> ...



مرسی که نوشتی خیلی قشنگ بود 
علی رغم اینکه زیاد صحبت نکردیم ولی خیلی خوب شناختی  :Yahoo (4):  بجز قد همشون تقریبا درست بود  :Yahoo (4): 

ممنون بابت کادو  :Yahoo (4):  شکلات خیلی دوس دارم  :Yahoo (4): 

امیدوارم حال دلت همیشه خوب باشه : )

----------


## Fatemehiyy

سلام :Yahoo (4): 

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
چشم و ابرو مشکی-گندمی-لاغر-قدش هم حدودا ۱۶۰

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟
حدود ۹۰درصد

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
نمیدونم...بنظرم با همه تا یه حدی صمیمیِ
ِ
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
آره...
خودت رو درگیر حرفا بقیه نکن،از کسی هم توقع نداشته باش.

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
من :Yahoo (4): 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
۶۰درصد

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۰نفر

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
یه همچین چیزی بود=:/

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
شهربازی

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
No

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
وایولِت تو شگفت انگیزان

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
۸۰درصد

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟
نمیدونم

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
شناخت زیادی از اخلاقاش ندارم؛ ولی...
اخلاق خوبش بنظرم مهربونی و حس انسان دوستیه
فکر میکنم زود جوش میاره :Yahoo (4): 

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
فک کنم سر حدس زدن اسمش بود :Yahoo (4): 

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
هیچ...

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
آرزو میکنم همیشه قلبت پر نور باشه آینازجان

18.ی نصیحت :
حضرت مولانا می فرمایند:"نور خواهی؟ مستعدِ نور شو"

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
گل برای گل :Y (389):  :Yahoo (4): 

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
هدیه نمیخام بجاش ازش میخام مراقب خودش باشه. :Yahoo (11): 
 
تو تک تک لحظه های زندگیت موفق باشی :Yahoo (1): 

پ.ن:ببخش دیر شد :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (90): 
 @ainz

----------


## ainz

> سلام
> 
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> چشم و ابرو مشکی-گندمی-لاغر-قدش هم حدودا ۱۶۰
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟
> حدود ۹۰درصد
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> ...


فاطمه عزیزم خیلی ممنونم که نوشتی 
بهترینا رو واست ارزو میکنم ❤️❤️

----------


## Gord_Afarid

های. آیم فاطمه. واتز آپ ؟ نایس تو میت می ؟ تنک تنک

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

گندمی ، چش و ابرو مشکی ، لب و بینی متوسط

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
محبوبه. به اندازه کافی هست
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
با دخترا خیلی نمیجوشه. شایدم حدس من اینه. اما عشقش که منم ، دیگه جونم برات بگه خاهر  دایی من و آیینه صاف و محمد حسین . دیگه همینا به ذهنم رسید.
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
گاها وقتی مودی میشه خیلی بد اخلاق میشه ././ بد اخلاق نشو پلیز  :Yahoo (65): 
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
قطعا رو من. 
گرد آفرید = کراش العالمین
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
70 تا 80.
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
بستگی داره رو حالت مودی باشه یا نه. اگه باشه که متاسفانه هر 20 نفر احتمالا دفع بشن بخورن تو دیوار. ولی اگه نباشه رو اون حالت ، 12 نفر.
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
یادش بخیر اون اوایل خیلی میگفت آنفورچنتلی
بعد پوکر
اینم هست :
:/
/:
یه تکیه کلام دیگه هم هست : فاطی نباشه من میمیرم. البته این در دست احداثه هنو تیکه کلامش نشده. در واقع میخاد بشه.(نشدن = چماق)
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
آخجون بریم خوراکی بخوریم. جیگر بزنیم ، شیک بزنیم ، باقالی بزنیم ، احتمالا بعدشم باید اسهال بزنیم  :Yahoo (31): 
حالا من میگم اینارو بخوریم ، تو نباید جلوی منو بگیری ؟ :Yahoo (31): 
دوس دارم برم  شهربازی باهاش ، دیگه ماشین سواری تو اتوبان آهنگ بخونیم ، بازم خوراکی فروشی. 
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
عاره. شهرش کجاس  :Yahoo (65):  نظرش راجب من چیه :Yahoo (65):  تعارف نکنی هااا. ( تعارف = چماق)
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد یکی از همکلاسی هام.
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
بنظرم زیاد ولی تا وقتی اصبانی نشده باشه  :Yahoo (4): 
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
بخش درسی رو پررنگ تر میکنه. 
اول همه ی پستا یه دونه پوکر به صورت پیش فرض ارسال بشه
مدیرا رو زیاد میکنه که سریع کاربرای بد رو بن کنن
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب : باحال ، راستگو ، مهربون ، تلاشگر  ، احساس میکنم تعارفی نیس که اینم عالیه. اهل کمک
اخلاق بد : به جز اندکیییی مودی بودن ، چیزی ندیدم. فک کنم خاصیت خردادیاس  :Yahoo (4):  قبلنا اندکی منفی گرا بود که اونم جدیدا ندیدم :Yahoo (22):  تبریک :Yahoo (4): 
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
پیامای همو نقل قول زدیم و دیگه صحبت شروع شد به فضل خدا
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
همانا که ندارم . داشتم هم ، هه ، گرد و این حرفا  :Yahoo (31): 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
تو همون جایگاهی باشه که میخاد. 
آرزو هاش رو زندگی کنه ....
سلامتی به همراه حساب خالی.
18.ی نصیحت :
همه مون اخرش میمیریم. بخر ، بپوش ، بخور ،  سوتی بده ، هر کاری که دلت میخاد بکن. از کجا معلوم فردا زنده باشیم ؟
مواظب خودت باش. همه مون یه روز ، دیر یا زود میفهمیم که چقد تنهاییم و کسی جز خودمون نیست واسه کمک کردن....
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
وجود خودم  :Yahoo (4):  ایح ایح
یه باکس خوراکی
یه اکسسوری خوشگل
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
خب بنام خدا
خشتک چریکی  / 1 عدد
معجون و شیک / هر کدام 1 عدد
سوییشرت یونیکورن / یک عدد
کفش پاشنه بلند دوس دارم :Yahoo (117): / 1 جفت
اکسسوری و زیور الات خوشگل / هر چقد کرمته دیگه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## LEA

سلام به ایناز گل

ببخشید دیر شد

. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

خب بنظرم قدش زیر166باشه..سفید ..موهای خرمایی..چشمای متوسط رو به درشت

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

کم صحبت میکنه اما برای همه شخصیت شناخته شده و قابل احترامیه

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

نمیدونم..نیکی شاید

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

نه نیست

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

درونگراست و خب نمیدونم طبیعتا

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

40درصد(چون کم حرفه میگم و گرنه همون حرف های کمش هم زیباست)

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

چون ارومه ممکنه  اول کار 4نفر ولی در گذر زمان بقیه دوس دارن کشفش کنن

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

نمیدونم...ندیدم خاصا از چیزی استفاده کنه

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

یه قدم گاه با هوای بارونی و تا حدی سرد...را بریم و باهم از هر جا و موضوعی حرف بزنیم و یه نوشیدنی داغ بخوریم

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

اره...خصوصی می پرسم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟ 

گاهی خودم

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

حسم میگه زیاد...که البته حسم تا حالا کم پیش اومده اشتباه کنه

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

فضا رو منظم ترمیکنه و انتقاد ها و پیشنهادات کاربران رو خیلی خوب برسی میکنه 

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

متین و اروم و مهربون

منفی ندیدم

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

ندارم به اونصورت

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

ندارم و اصلا ادمی نیس که اتو داشته باشه

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

نگاه خدا سهم قلبش 

18.ی نصیحت :

اون کسی که بیشتر از همه دوستش داری رو ازار نده و  باهاش دشمنی نکن ( یعنی شخص خودت رو اذیت نکن چون خودتو بیشتر از همه دوست  داری ...هر کاری کنی نتیجه اش به سمت خودت میاد مهربونم پس مواظب باش به  خود ازار نرسونی)

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

اگر دوست داشته باشه رفاقت بهش میدم

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

روز به روز قوی تر بشه و خودشو محکم تر از همیشه بسازه و ثابت قدم تو مسیر پر از چالش زندگی گام برداره :Yahoo (90): 


خدا یار و همراه ابدیت ایناز زیبا

----------


## ainz

> های. آیم فاطمه. واتز آپ ؟ نایس تو میت می ؟ تنک تنک
> 
> 1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> 
> گندمی ، چش و ابرو مشکی ، لب و بینی متوسط
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> محبوبه. به اندازه کافی هست
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> ...


بح بح بالاخره  :Yahoo (4):  سلام عشقم  :Yahoo (4): 
مرسی ک نوشتی خیلیییی خوب بودن :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (20): 
شماره 9 رو خیلی پایه ام  :Yahoo (4):  دیدمت ی اکسسوری خوشگل واست میگیرم بعد میریم تفریح  :Yahoo (4):  ( داوش خیلی توقعاتت زیاد بوداا وسعم در حد حد همین چیزای کوچیکه  :Yahoo (4):  )
دوتا چیز :/ اسکول من بد اخلاقم ؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (21):  خدانکشتت خشتک چریکی اخه ؟!!اینجا ؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Y (442):  :Y (636): 
بازم مرسی کراش  :Yahoo (4):  بهترینا رو واست ارزو میکنم :Yahoo (8): 

هدیه هم نظرم عوض شد ی پاکن امپولی میگیرم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ainz

> سلام به ایناز گل
> 
> ببخشید دیر شد
> 
> . با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> 
> خب بنظرم قدش زیر166باشه..سفید ..موهای خرمایی..چشمای متوسط رو به درشت
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> ...


سلام عزیزم  :Yahoo (1): 
ممنون ک نوشتی و مرسی از نصیحت و ارزوی قشنگت  :Yahoo (8): 
امیدوارم بهترینا واست اتفاق بیوفته :Yahoo (8): 

سوالتم بپرس :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Gord_Afarid

> بح بح بالاخره  سلام عشقم 
> مرسی ک نوشتی خیلیییی خوب بودن
> شماره 9 رو خیلی پایه ام  دیدمت ی اکسسوری خوشگل واست میگیرم بعد میریم تفریح  ( داوش خیلی توقعاتت زیاد بوداا وسعم در حد حد همین چیزای کوچیکه  )
> دوتا چیز :/ اسکول من بد اخلاقم ؟ خدانکشتت خشتک چریکی اخه ؟!!اینجا ؟
> بازم مرسی کراش  بهترینا رو واست ارزو میکنم
> 
> هدیه هم نظرم عوض شد ی پاکن امپولی میگیرم


خاهش میکنم فدات  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (16):  :Yahoo (8): 

گفتم گاهااااا میشی . البته اون گاها رو که تقریبا همه هستن. پس اون مورد رو فاکتور میگیریم  :Yahoo (4): 
باو خشتک چریکی یه شلواره دیگه. اینجا و اونجا نداره  :Yahoo (4):  بچه های فروم شلوار نمیخرن ؟ :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15): 
بعدشم نمیفهمن که چیه ، فک میکنن یه جفنگیه مث بقیه کادوها  :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (94): 

دیگه ستونم من که سلطان این چیزام هنو پاکن امپولی ندیدم. تو دیدی به منم خبر بده. اون اتود و خودکار امپولی بود  :Yahoo (4):  اینا همش اثرات معاشرت با آیینه صافه :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (31): 


حالا میخای واس ما کادو بخری وسعت در حد چیزای کوچیکه. اونوقت میخای خوراکی بخری تنهایی بخوری که به فضل خدا وسعت حد و مرز نمیشناسه :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## ainz

> خاهش میکنم فدات 
> 
> گفتم گاهااااا میشی . البته اون گاها رو که تقریبا همه هستن. پس اون مورد رو فاکتور میگیریم 
> باو خشتک چریکی یه شلواره دیگه. اینجا و اونجا نداره  بچه های فروم شلوار نمیخرن ؟
> بعدشم نمیفهمن که چیه ، فک میکنن یه جفنگیه مث بقیه کادوها 
> 
> دیگه ستونم من که سلطان این چیزام هنو پاکن امپولی ندیدم. تو دیدی به منم خبر بده. اون اتود و خودکار امپولی بود  اینا همش اثرات معاشرت با آیینه صافه
> 
> 
> حالا میخای واس ما کادو بخری وسعت در حد چیزای کوچیکه. اونوقت میخای خوراکی بخری تنهایی بخوری که به فضل خدا وسعت حد و مرز نمیشناسه


واای اره راس میگی :Yahoo (23): 


پاکن امپولی ایده خوبیه  :Yahoo (4):  طرحشو من دادم تولیدشو میدیم ب ایینه صاف توام مسئول فروش :Yahoo (4): 

هعی :/ خوراکی فرق داره  :Yahoo (4):  حالا غر نزن تا اون موقع ی فکری میکنم وامی چیزی میگیرم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## TheChernobyl

*سلام سلام
*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
*موهای فر؛ چشمای قهوه ای؛ پوست سفید؛ قد 169 وزن 50*

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
*فکر کنم زیاد* 

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
*خانم گردآفرید*
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
*حرف خاصی نیس*

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
*خانم گردآفرید*
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
*81*
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
*19*
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
*انواع و اقسام پوکرین فیس*
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
*میرسونمش مدرسه یا موسسش وباهاش میرم سر یکی از میزای کلاس درسش میشینمو درس دادنشو تماشا میکنم
بعد سوالای بیخود میپرسم ازش وقت کلاسش تموم شه* :Yahoo (4): 
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
*ن چیزی نیس*
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
*انگری بیردزشوخی میکنم چرا آخه همه میگن عصبانی؟من ک عصبانیت ندیدم...باب اسفنجی
*12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
*خیلی*
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
*ب دخترا اکانت پرمیوم میده هر هفتم پستای پسرارو کامل حذف میکنه 
*14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
*اخلاق خوب باشخصیت محترم عاقل باتلاش...اخلاق بد هم ندیدم والا شاید یکم عجوله ک اخلاق بدی هم نیست*
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
*وسط قطعی نت رفتم چت ازم اصل خواست* :Yahoo (94): 
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
*ندارم متاسفانه. برخلاف دوستاش اگه داشتم رو میکردم* :Yahoo (15): 
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
*ایشالا معلم زیستی بشی ک بچه هارو ب رشته ی تجربی و زیست علاقه مند کنی*
18.ی نصیحت :
*الانت رو زندگی کن و منتظر آینده نباش. شاید بهتر بود بگم ب آینده فکر نکن. اگه کنکوری بودی هم همین حرفو میزدم الان ک دیگه...
*19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
*+تصویر شیک
*20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
*شماره کارتو امتیاز میکنم*

----------


## ainz

> *سلام سلام
> *1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> *موهای فر؛ چشمای قهوه ای؛ پوست سفید؛ قد 169 وزن 50*
> 
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> *فکر کنم زیاد* 
> 
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> *خانم گردآفرید*
> ...


سلام خوبی ^^
مرسی ک نوشتی خیلی زحمت کشیدی 
اره واقعا عصبی نیستم الکی منو خشمگین نشون میده  :Yahoo (2):  توطئه دشمنامه :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (4): 
بازم ممنون ک وقت گذاشتی 
امیدوارم بهترینا واست اتفاق بیوفته **)

----------

